# Rite of Spring or LvB's 9th?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What should I buy tickets for? Joshua Bell will be doing Sibelius' Violin Concerto at the Rite of Spring too.

Both are with the CSO.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I went w/ both, cheaper tix.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sibelius' violin concerto does almost nothing for me at all 
So I would've gone with the 9th..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> Sibelius' violin concerto does almost nothing for me at all
> So I would've gone with the 9th..


But Josh is fantastic and will be a treat to hear live.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> Sibelius' violin concerto does almost nothing for me at all
> So I would've gone with the 9th..


This sounds great to me:





I will also get Igor's Firework, sure to beat out Katy Pary's work of the same name, .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’d rather forget the versus approach. I think there are parts of the rite of spring where it really gets going and gathers intensity that would have made for a great lead-in to the ode to joy! I can hear it in my mind and think that it would have been perfect as two monster hits rolled into one.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> I'd rather forget the versus approach. I think there are parts of the rite of spring where it really gets going and gathers intensity that would have made for a great lead-in to the ode to joy! I can hear it in my mind and think that it would have been perfect as two monster hits rolled into one.


This was about concerts, but what you note, I prefer the term compare/contrast.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Besides Mahler 8, the one other work I would love to hear "live" in an acoustically fine hall is Le Sacre.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But Josh is fantastic and will be a treat to hear live.


The last time I saw Joshua Bell, I was sitting in front of a row of young ladies who came to swoon. I made sure to sit low in my chair so they could get the full effect. He sure has a diverse fan base.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> The last time I saw Joshua Bell, I was sitting in front of a row of young ladies who came to swoon. I made sure to sit low in my chair so they could get the full effect. He sure has a diverse fan base.


He's handsome and charming, so it's understandable. But, he can play the violin exquisitely!


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This sounds great to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katy Pary, is she musical? The Sibelius finale is pretty low rent though. What kind of a theme is dah dum dah dum di dah? Sounds like a rejected theme tune for a barnyard square dancing show.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> Katy Pary, is she musical? The Sibelius finale is pretty low rent though. What kind of a theme is dah dum dah dum di dah? Sounds like a rejected theme tune for a barnyard square dancing show.


No, she isn't musical. hahaha!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eusebius12 said:


> Sibelius' violin concerto does almost nothing for me at all
> So I would've gone with the 9th..


I had the same thought the first time I gave it a listen. But my opinion changed after subsequent listens. If it were me, I'd go hear Stravinsky and Sibelius. The Beethoven is a bit over the top for my taste.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Besides Mahler 8, the one other work I would love to hear "live" in an acoustically fine hall is Le Sacre.


You ought to sit on stage in the midst of the orchestra and play it. It's overwhelmingly exciting. Bring ear plugs.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> Katy Pary, is she musical? The Sibelius finale is pretty low rent though. What kind of a theme is dah dum dah dum di dah? Sounds like a rejected theme tune for a barnyard square dancing show.


I believe "polonaise for polar bears" was dubbed by some critic at the time... doesn't do for me what the symphonies do, but I would prefer it to the 9th.

There is a lot of Stravinsky and Shostakovich on our programs this year. I intend to indulge


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m still waiting for Katy Perry to do Beethoven’s Ode to Joy with hip-hop street dancers and dressed as an Egyptian. It might finally push the composer over the top on the pop charts. It might also start a fad on the selling of ear trumpets for iPhones.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> I'm still waiting for Katy Perry to do Beethoven's Ode to Joy with hip-hop street dancers and dressed as an Egyptian. It might finally push the composer over the top on the pop charts. It could start a fad on the selling of ear trumpets for iPhones.


:lol: I really don't enjoy mainstream music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> I'm still waiting for Katy Perry to do Beethoven's Ode to Joy with hip-hop street dancers and dressed as an Egyptian. It might finally push the composer over the top on the pop charts. It might also start a fad on the selling of ear trumpets for iPhones.


Can't help with Katy Perry, alas. But I can give you the Ode to Joy plus Journey, _Don't Stop Believing_, courtesy of Rocktopia. Check it out beginning at 3.33.......


----------

